# Pompino Question



## Kurt (3 Jul 2008)

Hey there,

I've built a Pompino, mainly with parts I've had lying around, but I'm not too happy with the brakes. I'm running drops with Tektro road levers onto Shimano LX cantis, which I believe On One may be fitting as standard now. The pads seem to be really abrasive on the rims (Open Pros), with visible traces of alloy on the surface of the pad. (I've since changed the pads to some others I had in my spares box which are much better). I was wondering what brakes others were running (mini vees, other cantis etc) and whether you were happy with them.

Secondly, the LX cantis are a front and rear set which came without instructions. Two of them have a grey plastic bushing where the spiggot from the back of the pad clamps up, and two of them don't. Am I right in assuming that the ones with the grey plastic bushing are the front set?

Thanks

Kurt


----------



## Kurt (3 Jul 2008)

Jim said:


> Did you know that 'pompino' is, amongst other things, Italian for 'blow job'.... anyway, back to the matter in hand...



Yes...thanks. Had I asked 'Blow Job Question' in the thread title I feel I may not have got the answers I was looking for, and by now may even have been locked in a little room with an open plan toilet and a new best mate called Big Vinnie!

Anyway, back to the matter in hand, which was Pompino brakes IIRC!

Peace

Kurt


----------



## piedwagtail91 (3 Jul 2008)

i just got called dirty git by the Italian woman from across the road,Roberta, who was sat out side our house nattering to the wife the other morning when she saw the bike,(pompino)
she said it with a nice smile though.
sorry no idea about the brakes i use V's with travel agents.


----------



## Kurt (3 Jul 2008)

piedwagtail91 said:


> i just got called dirty git by the Italian woman from across the road,Roberta, who was sat out side our house nattering to the wife the other morning when she saw the bike,(pompino)
> she said it with a nice smile though.
> sorry no idea about the brakes i use V's with travel agents.



As long as it was just the name of the bike and not your lycra shorts...

Anyway, back on topic (again!), i thought about V brakes and travel agents but I don't like the look of them that much, and for the cost of a pair I could get a front and rear set of mini vees which would work with my existing levers.

Peace

Kurt


----------



## GrahamG (3 Jul 2008)

Ditch those stock pads asap - they're unfit to see any rim!

Can't help on the other bit though.


----------



## buddha (3 Jul 2008)

I use a V on the front and the stock On-One canti on the rear.
Kool Stop pads on both BTW.


----------



## MichaelM (3 Jul 2008)

I put a road fork and a decent caliper up front on my Pompino, then got rid of the crap canti from the rear.

Edit: that's my answer to the braking problem for a Pompino - what was the question again?


----------



## Kurt (4 Jul 2008)

MichaelM said:


> I put a road fork and a decent caliper up front on my Pompino, then got rid of the crap canti from the rear.
> 
> Edit: that's my answer to the braking problem for a Pompino - what was the question again?



I seriously considered doing this actually. I'm not brave enough (yet) to ride with only one brake as I have long fast downhill stretches on my 12 mile commute, both into work and home again.

@Buddha-Thx I'll check out Kool Stops


----------



## Pottsy (4 Jul 2008)

MichaelM said:


> I put a road fork and a decent caliper up front on my Pompino, then got rid of the crap canti from the rear.
> 
> Edit: that's my answer to the braking problem for a Pompino - what was the question again?




I put a v-brake on the front and a flat-bar style MTB type lever on the centre of the handlebars like crossers and some tourers use (no levers on the drops at all) and no back brake. 

Just another style or format I suppose, but also solved the rubbish brakes issue. 

I like this idea though too.


----------



## Christopher (4 Jul 2008)

I used four brake levers on my fixed: standard Shimano levers on the drops that ran through Cane Creek mini-levers (like CXer's do) to deep-drop Alhonga dual-pivots. Couldn't use standard brake calipers as this was an old frame made into a fixed. Massive tyre clearance though. It all worked fine (bike is in bits, needs a new chainring, I don't have room for it built up)


----------



## Kurt (4 Jul 2008)

The Pompino doesn't have mountings for standard calipers, it's vee brake or canti only (unless I change the front fork, which still leaves me with vee/canti at the back). Thanks for the thoughts though.

Peace

Kurt


----------



## Pottsy (4 Jul 2008)

Kurt said:


> The Pompino doesn't have mountings for standard calipers, it's vee brake or canti only (unless I change the front fork, which still leaves me with vee/canti at the back). Thanks for the thoughts though.
> 
> Peace
> 
> Kurt



Yes, just to clarify that was MichaelM's solution, change the forks and forget the back brake, hence enabling a front caliper.


----------



## Kurt (4 Jul 2008)

Before I bought my Pomp, I rode one with Pace RC31s with Vee brakes on adaptors (and better wheels than those which I currently have). It felt more lively and quicker steering, which I liked. Just found out that RC31s are no longer made which is a shame. I may go for a pair of carbon road forks (as I've just found an old but good Ultegra caliper in the shed), and leave the rear canti until I'm more adept at braking with my legs.


----------

